# Server-IP in Applet ermitteln



## ukbimbie (14. Dez 2009)

Hi zusammen,

in meiner Tomcat-Server-Anwendung läuft als Frontend eine statische HTML-Seite mit einem Java-Applet. Dieses Applet greift via HTTPS auf die eigentliche Tomcat-Anwendung zu.
Derzeit ist die IP-Adresse des Servers statisch eingegeben. Da sich die IP aber ändern kann und der Wartungsaufwand so gering wie möglich gehalten werden soll, müsste sich das Applet automatisch die IP-Adresse des Servers holen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Applet die Adresse (d.h. Hostname oder IP) der HTML-Seite zu erhalten, auf dem es ausgeführt wird?

Gruß
Christopher


----------



## JasDA (15. Dez 2009)

Nimm keine statische HTML-Seite in die du das Applet einbettest sondern eine JSP oder was auch immer. Dann kannst du schon beim Aufruf des Applets die IP als Parameter mit an das Applet übergeben. Dort kannst du den Parameter dann einfach mit getParameter() auslesen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (15. Dez 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einer dns(bzw dyndns bei änderner ip) alternativ?


----------



## tuxedo (15. Dez 2009)

Wie wär's damit? 

--> jGuru: How can I get the real local host IP address in an applet?


----------



## ukbimbie (16. Dez 2009)

```
getDocumentBase()
```
Enthält das, was ich suchte.

Danke
Christopher


----------

